

Ask HN: Is there a way to follow a page from email? - tcagri

What I need is to follow the changes on a web page, without visiting it. When there is a change in my personal wiki page for example, I want to receive an email citing the change.
======
icey
Are you looking for something like <http://www.changedetection.com/> ?

~~~
tcagri
That's the one. Thank you very much.

